# Granitumrandung-Problem



## Froschkönig (7. Juni 2006)

Hi. Vielleicht hatte ja schon jemand ein ähnliches Problem und kann mir einen Lösungsvorschlag geben.







Auf der Grafik sieht man wie ich derzeit meinen Teich umrandet habe.
Eine Granitstein-Umranund wurde in einen massiven Betonsockel gedrückt und sollte so einen dauerhaften Abschluss bilden. 
So weit so gut. Es zeigte sich nach einiger Zeit folgendes Problem. Unter dem Betonsockel kommt das Wasser lang und steigt logischerweise auf die gleiche Höhe hinter dem Granitstein, wie im eigentlichen Teich. Das war prinzipiell kein Problem, auch wenn es mich gewundert hatte. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass sich das Wasser diesen Weg sucht. 
Das Problem dabei ist, dass der Rasen in diese Spalte wurzelt und dort massiv Wasser herauszieht so dass die ersten 10 cm Rasen um den Teich herum immer leicht nass sind. Das führt zu Wasserverlust, welcher erst ab einem bestimmten Absenken des Pegels aufhört. hat Jemand eine Idee, wie ich dies abdichten könnte? 

Mein schlimmstes Szenario wäre Komplett aussen herum 10 cm Abstand zwischen Granit und Rasen zu bringen und dort weißen Kies oder ähnliches unterzubringen. Aber vielleicht gibts andere Varianten. Lehm reindrücken?


----------



## Frei (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Granitumrandung-Problem*

Hi Froschkönig,
ich sehe leider nur zwei Wege wie du dem Wasserverlust entgegentreten kannst ohne das du einen Kiesweg um deinen Teich anlegst.
Entweder du verlegst eine Teichfolie innerhalb deiner Teichumrandung, hier dürfte die Befestigung der Folie an deinen Umrandungssteinen das Problem sein, oder du gehst den Weg das Becken aus Gfk zu laminieren.
Wenn ich sehe was du für eine Arbeit in deinen Rand gesteckt hast bin ich überzeugt, dass du mit dem Laminieren am besten dran bist, das ist eine Lösung die für lange hält.

Gruß

Frei


----------



## Annett (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Granitumrandung-Problem*

Hallo,

ich verstehe gar nicht, wieso da überhaupt Wasser über die Folie kommt, wenn sie so hoch gezogen und senkrecht eingebaut wurde, wie es auf dem Bild eingezeichnet ist!
Vielleicht hilft es von außen noch eine Reihe Pflastersteine (gibt ja auch Granitpflaster) gegen die Folie zu setzen. Dann kann der Rasen auch nicht mehr so schnell über die Folie drüber weg. Die Folie sollte aber zwischen den Steinen wenigstens noch einen halben Zentimeter hochstehen damit die Fugen der Steine kein Wasser ziehen können!


----------



## rainthanner (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Granitumrandung-Problem*

oder so wie auf der Skizze, wobei der Fels in deinem Fall das Granit wäre. Dann kann der Rasen bis zum Granit wachsen und es passiert nichts:  






Gruß Rainer


----------



## Annett (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Granitumrandung-Problem*

Hallo Rainer,

besteht bei Deinem Vorschlag nicht die Gefahr, dass sich unter dem obersten Stein allmählich Erde ansammelt und dann wieder Rasen bis in den Teich kommt? 
Abgesehen davon kann so, bei ungünstiger Teichlage (tiefer als die Umgebung), Wasser ungehindert in den Teich laufen :?
Wie lange hält in die Erde eingegrabenes Holz eigentlich?


----------



## Roby (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Granitumrandung-Problem*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich verstehe gar nicht, wieso da überhaupt Wasser über die Folie kommt, wenn sie so hoch gezogen und senkrecht eingebaut wurde, wie es auf dem Bild eingezeichnet ist!![...]



Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann reckt der Rasen irgendwie seine Wurzeln in diesen Zwischenraum(über den Folienrand hinweg oder durch die Folie hindurch?(ohne mich auszukennen, aber letzteres sollte nicht möglich sein, nicht?)) - und zieht über sein Wurzelwerk das Wasser.

Roby


----------



## StefanS (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Granitumrandung-Problem*

Hallo,

ich füchte, ein solcher Docht ist früher oder später unvermeidlich, wenn Du nicht gravierende bauliche Vorsorgemassnahmen triffst. Hier zwei vielleicht unorthodoxe Lösungsvorschläge von mir, die aber sehr wohl ernst gemeint sind:

#Entweder, Du kratzt das Gras ein- bis zweimal pro Jahr heraus.
#Oder Du belässt den Docht einfach. Das bietet sich vor allem an, wenn Du den Teich aus einem Brunnen speist. Das mache ich so: Bei uns ist es im Sommer dermassen extrem heiss, dass das übertretende Wasser den gelungenen Übergang von Teich zu Ufer sichert: Das würde sonst alles verbrennen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

